# better build on eclipse 901 or 902?



## angman619 (Jan 2, 2012)

hey just upgraded to 902 on eclipse so far so good except noticed less battery life, what do you think in your opinion is the better one?


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I've never gotten good battery life for whatever reason but 902 holds data better imo

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

Can you link to Nitro's latest build?


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Eclipserom.com.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------

